# Mickey's 1st decal girl skin!



## MickeyB (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50144

Tried to post as a picture but as I said before....not a cell in my body says "technology".

Now for my cover!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooh, that's pretty! I used to have a skin on my Kindle, but it broke so I got sent a replacement and now I have a naked Kindle. At least I still have my Oberon cover!

This is the one I used to have: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/42554


----------



## MickeyB (Apr 2, 2011)

Jessica that was a nice skin. Which Oberon do you have?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the Creekbed cover in fern. It was expensive, but so pretty!

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=947


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, I love both of your decals, Mickey and Jessica. Isn't DecalGirl awesome? I got my skin there too. http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/65224 Love being able to personalize my Kindle this way.


----------



## MickeyB (Apr 2, 2011)

@Jessica...beautiful cover! Worth the bucks!

@Dara...love the skin. I saw one with Ravens coming out of a girls hair but I think it was gelaskins. Still very nice.


----------

